# General > Recipes >  Soup recipes

## Liz

I love Soup and have it nearly every day but am tired of the usual Broth, Tattie and Lentil and Rice so can anyone give me some nice recipes?

I am a vegetarian and can't tolerate dairy!!!!

By the way I add a wee bit of Carrot Juice to my soups and find this makes them much tastier. :Grin:

----------


## Anne x

liz I have a nice one for Broccoli soup let me know if you want it and I will dig it out Ax

----------


## cuddlepop

Liz I'm terrible for not following recipes and have come up with some wonderful concoctions. :: 

So you could try the usual cauliflower and broccoli   but mixed together with a veg stock base.
Red onions instead of the usual white etc

Carrot and orange soup is just define. just add fresh orange juice and put the used oranges in the soup and remove before serving.

Experiment its fun. :Smile:

----------


## helenwyler

Hi Liz!

Here's a veggie soup, quite warming for the winter too!

_Serves 4_
1 small onion, peeled & finely chopped
1 stick celery, trimmed & finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
extra virgin olive oil
sprig rosemary, leaves picked & finely chopped
2 x 400g tins of chickpeas
500ml vegetable stock (and/or carrot juice :Smile: !)
100g small 'soup' pasta
S & P
optional:  parsley to sprinkle 


Put onion, celery, rosemaryand garlic into a saucepan with some olive oil and cook as gently as possible, lid on, for 15-20 mins, till all vegetables soft, but without colour.

Drain and rinse chickpeas, add to pan and cover with stock (and/or carrot or tomato juice).  

Cook gently for half an hour.  Then, using a slotted spoon, remove half the chickpeas, and put to one side.

Puree the soup left in the pan.  Add the reserved whole chickpeas and the pasta.  Season, and simmer gently until the pasta is cooked.

If the soup is a little thick, add boiling water from kettle.

Serve drizzled with extra virgin olive oil, and sprinkle with parsley.  Crusty, rustic bread goes very well with it!

Hope you enjoy!

Helen

----------


## Liz

Thanks very much! :Grin: 

Yes AnneX I would love the recipe for Broccoli soup if you can find it!

----------


## Anne x

1oz Butter or a little oil 
2 Potatoes peeled and finely chopped
1 Large Onion peeled and chopped
Salt & Freshly ground Black pepper 
1 Head of Broccoli with stalk 
1 litre hot Vegetable stock or (Chicken stock )
6fl ozs Double Cream 


saute the potatoes & onion over a low heat let them sweat for few mins 
cut the florets from the stalk removing the outer layer of skin from the stalk chop stalk into 1/2 in pieces add to the onion and potatoes and sweat for further 5 mins 
add the stock bring to the boil then add the florets boil for 4 -5 mins until soft then add the cream remove from the heat liquidise and season to taste 


Serve with Parmesan toasties toast each side of bread sprinkle with grated Parmesan pop under a hot grill 

Liz I have just noticed you cant have Dairy I have served the soup without cream some prefer it

----------


## Liz

Yum yum! Thanks Anne!
 I can always adapt recipes. :Grin:

----------


## Ricco

We discovered one quite by accident.  We had some roast veg (peppers, toms, sweet potato, etc) and some green lentils left over after dinner one day so I suggested making them into a soup.  A quick blitsing in the liquidiser soon transformed them into a delicious soup.

The original meal, by the way, is a range of roast veg served with cooked green lentils that has feta cheese crumbled over it.  Very nice.

----------


## Liz

Sounds yummy Ricco!

I make a soup from left over Stir-Fry and this is really good. Two meals for the price of one! :Grin:

----------


## Ash

does anyone have a recipe for tattie soup, want soup soo much, especially homemade, but havent ever made soup

help

----------


## Thumper

Ash you can't go wrong making tattie soup,I have never sstuck to a recipe for it and it has never turned out badly,here's a rough idea for you though.Big pan,6-8 tatties peeled and chopped,2 large carrots diced,half a turnip peeled and chopped a meduim sized onion and a medium sized leek.I use chicken stock in mine and if I haven't made it from scratch I use knorr stock cubes I put 3 in my big pan which makes about 8 servings of soup.I also "mash" my soup before serving it so that it's not so chunky...oh and if I can I make it early in the day because it tastes better when it has sat for a while  :Smile:  Have a go at it you really can't go wrong with it hun x

----------


## wifie

Do try making soup Ash as it is cheap, easy and delicious.  You will be hooked once you start tasting your own soup!

----------


## golach

> does anyone have a recipe for tattie soup, want soup soo much, especially homemade, but havent ever made soup
> help


My Tattie Soup recipie is easy too
5-6 medium sized potatoes
a meduim Onion
half a small Turnip
2 medium Carrots
3 chicken stock cubes
a leek only if reguired.
Peel and slice 5 potatoes Peel and chop up 1 potato into chunks
peel and roughly slice the onion, then lightly fry in oil until soft
Grate half the carrots and turnip and then chop the rest into bite sized lumps
Add all the vegetables to the onions,
Add water (depends on your pot size)
bring to the boil, add chicken stock cubes and stir
and then simmer for 30 - 35 mins, stirring regularly as the potatoes can stick to the bottom off the pot.
Chop leek into small peices and add and cook for a further 10 mins.
I then use a hand held blender to reduce the lumps , a tattie masher will do the same job, not too fine, good Tattie soup needs lumps
I some times add a vegetable stock cube for a little more taste.

----------


## changilass

I am gonna have a go at your tattie soup Golach, just hope it turns out as good as yours :Grin:

----------


## Ash

gonna try that 2moro, just once i get all the ingredients thanks x

----------


## Thumper

You won't regret it Ash!Quick,easy and very healthy!Also cheap as chips and will do you 2 days.I serve it with crusty bread and oatcakes and that's a whole meal in itself!i never have more than soup for dinner as it is so filling x

----------


## bluelady

> I love Soup and have it nearly every day but am tired of the usual Broth, Tattie and Lentil and Rice so can anyone give me some nice recipes?
> 
> I am a vegetarian and can't tolerate dairy!!!!
> 
> By the way I add a wee bit of Carrot Juice to my soups and find this makes them much tastier.


 home made carrot and corriander is nice, just boil the carrots and corriander with pepper to taste, then put through blender and then back in pan to simmer. You can use vegetable stock cubes but I find the carrots and corriander are flavour enough.

for non vegetarians, I found a nice recipe in a book that I read in Orkney.

Small piece ham joint (or bacon lardens will do)
vegetables of choice
Tatties
Ham stock cube
Flour
Butter
pepper to taste

put stock cube in pan(2 if large pan)
chop up vegetables and tatties in chunks and add to boiling stock with pepper
in the meantime chop the ham into cubes
melt butter in fry pan and add ham chunks, stir until cooked
then gradually add in the flour to the butter and ham and stir
gradually add some juice from the stock pan into the fry pan and mix until smooth.
then slowly add the ham and sauce into the stock pot, mix well and leave to simmer, stirring as required until the stock thickens.
serve with hot crusty bread.
A hot and filling meal and can replace a main meal as satisfying.

----------


## Julia

I have a really easy recipe for broccoli soup

Chop a large onion, soften in a little olive oil, a wee sprinkle of salt stops them browning.  Add as much broccoli as you can get in the pan, add vegetable stock (or ham for non-vegetarian), cook gently with lid on for approx 15mins, zap with blender, add milk to desired thickness and serve with a drizzle of cream.

Very healthy, full of antioxidants and so quick and easy to make

----------


## Anne x

> My Tattie Soup recipie is easy too
> 5-6 medium sized potatoes
> a meduim Onion
> half a small Turnip
> 2 medium Carrots
> 3 chicken stock cubes
> a leek only if reguired.
> Peel and slice 5 potatoes Peel and chop up 1 potato into chunks
> peel and roughly slice the onion, then lightly fry in oil until soft
> ...


Ok golach !!! between you and the Wifie I will master Lentil and Tattie soup will advise on results canna have a manny teaching me tattie soup  ::

----------


## Thumper

Liz have you tried the roasted red pepper soup recipe that I put on ages ago?It is very nice and very easy too x

----------


## Liz

> Liz have you tried the roasted red pepper soup recipe that I put on ages ago?It is very nice and very easy too x


I can't eat peppers Thumper. :Frown:

----------


## morganria

Does anyone have a recipe for pumpkin soup?

----------


## Thumper

Pumpkin soup
Half a medium pumpkin(about 500-600g)
800ml of vegetable stock
1 tbsp chopped chives
salt and pepper
Peel pumpkin and cut into pieces about 2-3cm thick
Place chunks in pan and pour in stock,liquid should just cover the pieces,
add chives and bring to boil,
reduce heat and simmer for 20mins or until pumpkin is soft,
Puree with hand held blender and season to taste (a bit of nutmeg is nice in it)
You can sprinkle toasted pumpkin seeds on top or a drizzle of creme fraiche x

----------


## Liz

Mmmmmmmmm! Sounds lovely Thumper. :Grin: 

I do love homemade soup and have it every day for lunch. The only tinned soup which tastes as good as homemade is Tomato.

----------


## Thumper

Thank you Liz,I can't stand tomato soup,I like the red pepper and tomato soup but find tomato too strong and it gives me heartburn  :Frown:  I make a lot of soups as it is a cheap,easy and healthy way to feed my kids and about the only way to get veg into at least one of them x

----------


## Liz

I can't eat Tomato Soup now either but, when I could, I did enjoy it.
I made Tomato Soup once and it was a real faff.
One of the comments was 'This is as good as tinned'!  :: 
Funnily enough never made it again!!!

Homemade soup served with lovely crusty bread is a wonderful and nutritious meal.

Must try your Pumpkin Soup Thumper as it sounds lovely! :Grin:

----------


## Thumper

Let me know if you like it then Liz x

----------


## wifie

Here is a really good recipe for a super creamy soup that my children love.  Good for the non-dairy peeps if they miss out the butter and use oil as it does give a creamy consistency without the need for cream or milk.
*Split Pea and Leek Soup                     * Makes 6 portions.
2 1/2 oz butter 
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 large leeks, finely sliced 
2 medium potatoes, peeled and roughly chopped
4oz green split peas, soaked overnight in plenty of water
2 pints light chicken stock
salt and freshly ground black pepper
Melt the butter and cook the onion and leeks gently until soft in a covered saucepan, without colouring.  Stir in the potatoes, green split peas and stock.  Cover, bring to the boil and simmer gently for about 40 minutes until the split peas are tender.  Cool a little, then puree in a liquidiser (I use a stick blender).  Taste for seasoning.  Reheat gently and serve.
Anne > I'm going to try golach's tattie soup too but I'm no sure if I'll tell him when it turns out good! He he

----------


## morganria

Thanks for the pumpkin soup recipe Thumper.  I'll try it at the weekend

----------


## Thumper

You are very welcome morganria!i hope you like it x

----------


## Ash

hey thumper... thats my soup on


will let ya know the verdict... lol ::

----------


## Thumper

I hope it turned out ok for you Ash? x

----------


## Ash

wow!


its ace, made huge pan - wont be wasted in this house


gonna have a proper portion soon when OH is home from work


thank you  :Grin:

----------


## Thumper

You are very welcome Ash,I am so glad you like it  :Smile:  Cheap,cheerful,warming and filling....what more can we ask for  ::  x

----------


## Thumper

> Well Thumper..I'm thinking...SHOES!
> 
> karia


Now now Karia, thats why I have to cook cheap and cheerful...so I can buy my shoes  :Wink:  haven't bought a pair in 4 weeks...I am having withdrawals now  ::  xx

----------


## Buttercup

Cream of Leek Soup

1  2 lbs Leeks, washed and chopped
Chicken Stock
1tbsp Flour
Seasoning
2  3 tbsp Coffee whitener

Sauté the leeks in a little butter for a few minutes, but do not brown them. Sprinkle in the flour and stir well. Add the stock and simmer for 10 -15 minutes until leeks are tender. Blend till smooth. Dissolve coffee whitener in a drop of boiling water and add to soup. Season to taste before serving.

----------


## thebigman

Curry & Coconut Soup

1 Tblsp Butter or oil
1 Chopped onion
1 Chopped carlic clove
2 cm cube ginger chopped
2 Tblsp curry powder
600 gm sweetcorn
600 ml Chicken stock
400 ml coconut milk
2 Tblsp yogurt
1 Tsp Garam Masala

Melt the butter or oil in a saucepan over a low heat and sweat the onion, garlic and ginger until soft. Add the curry powder and cook for 2 minutes.
Add the sweetcorn, chicken stock, coconut milk and salt. Simmer for 10 minutes.
Puree the soup in a liquidizer until smooth.
To serve, ladle the soup into warmed bowls, top with yogurt and garam masala.

So easy even a man can do it :-)

----------


## Thumper

Red pepper and soft cheese soup-aka as humble pie for thread going off topic  :Wink: 
1 teaspoon of marg
1 large onion,chopped
2 red peppers,deseeded and chopped
2 celery sticks,sliced
1 carrot chopped
1 tablespon paprika
2 vegetable stock cubes dissolved in a pint and 3/4 water
200g pack of soft cheese with garlic and herbs
salt and pepper
chopped coriander or parsley
Method
melt marg in large pan,add onion and peppers but save a little bit for presentation of soup.
add carrot and celery and sautee gently for 5 mins until softened
add paprika and cook gentle for another 1-2 mins
add stock bring to boil then reduce heat cover and cook gently for 20mins
transfer into liquidiser or use hand blender and add soft cheese,blend until smooth
return to pan and reheat gently,season to taste with salt and pepper
ladle into warmed bowls and sprinkle with chopped onions,peppers and coriander or parsley.....enjoy x

----------


## Thumper

another easy one....carrot soup
I just wing it with this,
Big bag of carrots
large onion
clove of garlic or some paste if preferred
beef stock
creme fraiche
chop carrots and seat off in a pan with a small bit of butter and of course the onion
add stock to cover the carrots and cook until tender(about 20 mins)
blitz with a hand held blender and add more stock to desired consistency(I like it thick) and then add a big blob of creme fraiche-job done!
If preferred you can use Vegetable stock but I like the beef stock in mine  :Wink:  x

----------


## sassylass

> Here is a really good recipe for a super creamy soup that my children love. Good for the non-dairy peeps if they miss out the butter and use oil as it does give a creamy consistency without the need for cream or milk.
> *Split Pea and Leek Soup* Makes 6 portions.
> 2 1/2 oz butter 
> 1 medium onion, finely chopped
> 2 large leeks, finely sliced 
> 2 medium potatoes, peeled and roughly chopped
> 4oz green split peas, soaked overnight in plenty of water
> 2 pints light chicken stock
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> ...


mmm now that's delish!

----------


## highlander

Anyone got a recipie for parsley soup, plenty of it growing in the garden.

----------


## helenwyler

This is very good Highlander :Smile: ! From http://www.vegsoc.org/cordonvert/recipes/wild4.html

*Parsley Soup*
Serves four

Ingredients3oz/75g butter 

2 big bunches flat-leaf parsley, washed, stalks and leaves separated, stalks chopped (if flat-leaf is difficult to obtain, use the curly type instead)  

1 large potato, peeled and chopped 
1½ pints/725ml light vegetable stock 
salt and pepper 
5floz/250ml double cream Method
1. Melt the butter in a stainless-steel or enamelled saucepan and gently sweat the parsley stalks, uncovered, for 20 minutes.

2. Add the potato and the vegetable stock, salt and pepper and simmer, still uncovered, for a further 20 minutes.

3. Coarsely chop the leaves of one bunch of parsley and add to the soup. Simmer for 2 minutes. Blanch the remaining leaves in fiercely boiling water for 30 seconds. Drain and refresh immediately under cold running water, then gently squeeze dry in a tea towel. Liquidise the soup with the blanched parsley to make a vivid green puree.

4. Pass through a fine sieve into a clean pan, add the cream, reheat and adjust the seasoning.

----------


## Anne x

500g Frozen Peas 
1 Spring Onion
1 Ball of Mozzarella 
750ml Boiling Water from the Kettle 
chicken concentrate or chicken or vegetable stock Cube


cook the frozen peas and spring onion in the boiling water with the stock concentrate or stock cube until tender and cooked 
remove and discard the spring onion once the peas are soft enough to be liquidised 
chop up mozzarella roughly by hand or a processor 
put soup and cheese back in pan heating gently so they melt better together or set aside and reheat later 
makes 1 litre 4-6 childrens helpings 

really is a green slimey soup !!!!

----------


## hotrod4

Dont use exact quantities but will give the basics.
Fry some chopped bacon,onions garlic clove and tomatoes until tender.
Sprinkle in flour to make a roux.
Gradually add chicken stock(or veg if you want) till semi-thick.
Add tin of tomatoes and a some tom puree.
Add some mashed potato to thicken, or cook some spuds in it and liquidise.

If you wanna cheat open tin of tomato soup and add some leftover mash.
Serve it cold with some cucumber and you have gaspacho.

Dont add potatoes leave it thicker and you have a nice sauce for meatballs.

As i think you can tell I waste NOTHING  :Wink: 
Came from cooking in the army where we wasted nothing.

----------


## johnlc

Sweet Corn Soup Is Lovely You Should Try That.
Its Something Different :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Sweet Corn Soup Is Lovely You Should Try That.
> Its Something Different


Sounds good! Can you give the recipe?

----------


## Jimbo

This is my pal Lesleys recipe - its de-lish
Bag of frozen peas
large onion
loads of fresh or dry tarragon
clove of garlic (optional)
sugar and salt to taste
Chicken stock
creme fraiche for serving
Easy peasy really - (sorry)
Fry onion in olive oil add rest of ingredients, simmer 15/20 mins, then blend and serve with your creme fraiche and bloomer loaf!!
Mmmmmm, am hungry now must make some myself tomorrow.

----------

